# Nova Saturn DVR Lathe



## Nature Man (Jun 20, 2019)

Just saw this lathe for the first time on a Woodcraft ad. Anyone know anybody that has one? Chuck

https://www.teknatool.com/product/nova-saturn-dvr-lathe/


----------



## Tony (Jun 20, 2019)

@woodman6415


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 20, 2019)

I was once considering that lathe, the one thing it lacked that I thought was important was mass. But it has a lot of other cool features. 
Disclaimer....
I have never used one so I cant actually give an honest opinion of it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Smitty (Jun 20, 2019)

I don't have one; however, I visited the Woodcraft in Salt Lake City around a year or so ago, and they had their classroom/workshop with quite a few in there. I ask the guy to let me check it out. He ran it with no load just to check how it runs. I was impressed by the total lack of any vibration whatsoever. I mean you could put your hand on it through various speeds and barely know it was running. Probably because there are no belts. Looks like a pretty nice lathe.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Jun 20, 2019)

Our club through a art foundation that sponsors us purchased 4 novas as per picture 
The president of the foundation and the owner of woodcraft Texas are friends so he got some kind of deal.
They were purchased to add to our 3 club lathes so we could offer beginner wood turning lessons and we bring in 2 national/international turners a year and they offer 3 or 4 day classes . 
The lathes were purchased 2 years ago.
I have been involved with them from the start as I picked them up at woodcraft and stored them a month till club was ready to accept them( had to make room to store them securely )
I purchased caster so we could move them into store room when not in use. 
Was one of 6 club members to assemble lathes.
Took the very first class ( have taken every class offered ) Have turned on one over 12 days in class and teaching beginners.
My honest opinion is they are cheaply made ..
Have no bulk to keep off center blanks from rattling the lathe around.
Had to modify beds so they aligned correctly.
Had to file all sharp edges ..
The ones we have are belt driven .. on slowest speed are prone to bogging motor down .. 
work better when you get the blank round then use very sharp tools and lite touch... very annoying.
For free and what we needed in the club they work.
If I was in the market to purchase a new lathe it wouldn’t be a Nova.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Great Post 1 | Informative 1


----------

